# variable speed control



## smart alex (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi folks.

Does anyone know where I can get a variable speed controller for a router? I have 2 fixed speed routers and for the type of work I have done, fixed speed routers have worked fine. Now I want to use a large router bit and the speed of my routers is way too fast and I need to slow the routers down for safety reasons.

I can get a controller kit that I have to put together my self but I would then need to buy a soldering iron to put it together, and maybe other bits and pieces too, which would make the whole thing too expensive.

Anyone know where I can get a ready assembled speed controller for a router?

Thanks


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you try Woodcraft.com ?

Here is the link:
Buy Router Speed Control at Woodcraft


----------



## smart alex (Nov 20, 2011)

*Oooops*

I forgot to mention that the controller needs to be for 240 volt routers.

Thanks neiltsubota for your quick reply, sorry I was not more specific.

Not as smart as I say I am. :no::fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NEW Router Variable Speed Control Box 220-240 VOLT UK EUROPEAN VOLTAGE NEW | eBay

NEW 220--240 VOLT ROUTER SPEED CONTROL BOX



Great for routing tough woods, plastics and even aluminum
Plug your router into this control unit & you instantly have a variable speed tool!
Works with any universal AC/CD brush type motor
*8 AMPS* & under
Input Voltage 220-240 volt capacity
Features: Variable speed or full run
Dim: 4-3/8" L x 2-9/16" W x 2-3/4" H
A must have for every workshop
==



smart alex said:


> I forgot to mention that the controller needs to be for 240 volt routers.
> 
> Thanks neiltsubota for your quick reply, sorry I was not more specific.
> 
> Not as smart as I say I am. :no::fie:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if a conversion plug would work like it does on other electronics but if it would you can get a speed controller at Harbor Freight for very little money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Art

The HF or the MLCS ones will not work on the 220 volt setup. 

==



mgmine said:


> I'm not sure if a conversion plug would work like it does on other electronics but if it would you can get a speed controller at Harbor Freight for very little money.


----------



## smart alex (Nov 20, 2011)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks everyone.

And thanks to bobj3. That is what I am after. The guy who sells them is away and wont be back until early June so I will get one then.

Alex


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Alex

They are very hard to find you may want to buy more than one and sale the others off to pay for yours.. (hint) 


====


smart alex said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> And thanks to bobj3. That is what I am after. The guy who sells them is away and wont be back until early June so I will get one then.
> 
> Alex


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

The Super PID speed control is very good and maintains a constant speed regardless of router load. It's not cheap and installation does require some wiring at mains voltage but does work very well. 
240V as it's made in Australia.


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*rheostat*

just buy a rheostat light switch that is 20Amp


----------

